# Schwinn Hornet 1952



## chriscokid (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 1952 Schwinn Hornet frame no.L 45893 and i want to put it back on the road 

1. would a skiptooth sprocket be right for this bike. 
2. i am looking for the correct forks and truss for this bike
3. i also want to use a 2 speed kickback hub 
4. i have a question can a skipptooth clog fit on a kickback hub? and what is the difference between the red , blue and yellow bands? 

i'm not looking to fully restore with a fancy paint job just something with the right basic parts . the rims i will have my local bike shop lace i have had him lace up a 3 speed for my beach cruiser ... what would be the correct hub for that bike ?? I have so Many questions and so little answers

chris


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 11, 2010)

this is a correction it's 1954 model  ..... i thought i remember seeing it could of have been either 52 or 54 year with the same L in front of the numbers  somewhere i saw on the net anyway.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 11, 2010)

Skiptooth cogs wont fit right on to a kickback hub, it has been done but you would have to grind the cog all the way down and mill out the center of a skiptooth cog and weld it on.


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 11, 2010)

wow that much trouble... what would have been the correct hub for this bike.. 

would it have been a skip tooth sprocket for this bike in  1954


----------



## copiecat (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,
I got the same frame,
I want restore it, this number is B56373.

looking on the database I found him 3 dates available...
March 52, October 53 and February 57.

There is some pictures from 52 & 54 catalogues, and one of my bike (some many search)

to follow


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 12, 2010)

thats something that we can't pin point the exact year...  my bike could be a wasp  .... could someone explain the different color bands on a kick back hubs to me??  would these bikes have came with a skip tooth sprocket??


----------



## tborner (Feb 12, 2010)

My '52 Hornet has a New Departure Model D and is not skip tooth. It has the big phantom style sprocket on the front. Here is a picture to help you with the forks and truss setup. Hope it helps!


----------



## Schwinnatic (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Chris,

Check out this website. It should answer your question about the hubs.

www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html

Schwinnattic


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 13, 2010)

wow nice bike and a nice link about the hubs, that answered my question  fully on the hubs!!! i think i'm going to go with  a lucky seven sprocket but it looks like the hardest thing to find will be the forks... i was told that the forks were made out of solid steel ... is that true?


----------

